# WSJ: Netflix could come to US cable boxes soon, Comcast and Suddenlink in talks



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*WSJ: Netflix could come to US cable boxes soon, Comcast and Suddenlink in talks*

Over the last few years cable providers have begun rolling out cable boxes with extra features and internet hookups, but almost all of them -- even TiVo, when provided by a cable service -- have been missing access to subscription video apps like Netflix.

That could change soon according to a Wall Street Journal report today, that Netflix has renegotiated studio deals that made it difficult to provide the app and is negotiating with cable providers to put it on their boxes.

RCN representatives have publicly stated it's asking for Netflix, while the report names Suddenlink and Comcast as two services in talks.

Full Story Here


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

When DIRECTV was in talks to purchase Hulu I thought a buyout or partnership with Netflix would be better and still do.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm surprised that cable companies would want to add Netflix to their boxes. I would assume that it would be competition and could lead to customers reducing their cable package or cut the cord all together.


----------

